# Feral diarrhea



## Martylucky (6 mo ago)

There’s a feral cat we take care of that has diarrhea for the last year but can’t catch it to treat.Any suggestions would be helpful.Cat is otherwise health.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Many members have had good luck with canned pumpkin (NOT the pie filling), adding 1/2 teaspoon to each meal. But you didn't say what kind of food you feed them. Most people who feed feral cats feed them kibble. I would think if this cat eats his food right away, you could add the pumpkin to the dry food, maybe mix in a little water.


----------

